# chest dips!..HELP



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

hey , i need sum correction and advice on how to do proper chest dips

what is the correct form is it leaning forward to emphasise the chest i onli seem to feel it on my triceps and i sumtimes start swinging when i lean forward ?

is there a easier way for this

thanks!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You need a wide hand placement to help hit the chest - hands should be at least six-nine inches away from your hips, and your elbows should be pointing to the sides rather than behind you. Forward lean is also important - try resting your chin on your chest, as this helps the body naturally find the right position. I also find that keeping legs straight and slighly forward (so your body shape is slightly like a crescent moon) helps too.

For triceps dips it's hands as close to body as possible, elbows pointed directly behind, head up, and legs however comfortable.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

what do u mean by wide ? the dip station i cant go any wider then where the handles are ? or wud u mean further in front of me


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As close to the end of the v shaped bars as you can... if your dipping station has v bars. As in the pic below (perfect form from larry scott):










For triceps dips hands should be as tight into your hips as possible with elbows pointing backwards at the same stage of the exercise.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

and as Lee Priest does


----------

